# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Cacao criollo y cacao fino aroma

## dangoba2000

Somos cooperativa agraria aucayacu vendemos cacao convenconal criollo y fino aroma llamar al 999167726
Dante GonzalesTemas similares: Artículo: Alianza Cacao Perú buscará posicionar cacao fino y de aroma en Expoalimentaria 2013 Artículo: En 10 años el país será el primer productor de cacao fino y de aroma en el mundo Artículo: Más de 5,000 familias apuestan por el cultivo de cacao fino de aroma Artículo: Nuestro cacao fino de aroma recibe hasta US$4.500 la tonelada Artículo: Perú tiene oportunidad de ser líder en exportación de cacao fino de aroma en el mundo

----------

